# opinions on stage 1 snow kit for stage 1 vrt



## builtgti (Jul 31, 2007)

i have a 0bd2 stage 1 vr kinetic kit and i was offered a brandnew snow performance stage 1 kit for cheap. I was just wondering if it is worth going with the stage one on to just get it and sell it and go with stage 2 because of the controller


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: opinions on stage 1 snow kit for stage 1 vrt (builtgti)*

If you buy the Stage 1 kit now, you can buy the Stage 2 controller by itself later on and you'll effectively have the Stage 2 kit.
...and if you get a really good deal on that Stage 1 kit, you might even be able to do this for less money than buying the Stage 2 kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: opinions on stage 1 snow kit for stage 1 vrt (builtgti)*

The controller is absolutely critical for tuning. There really is no "tuning" with a Stage1 kit because it's either fully on or fully off. The only exception is if the need for more octane is also binary. The only example I can think of where this is the case would be a non-progressive shot of nitrous.


----------



## builtgti (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: opinions on stage 1 snow kit for stage 1 vrt ([email protected])*

it actually turned out to be a devils own stage 1 kit id like to get the controller for it but i just dont have the funds right now so i was wondering if it would still be safe just to run the stage 1 for now with only a 3gph jet and a 50/50 mix until i get the funds in a month or two for the controller thanks for the replys guys any help is good help


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: opinions on stage 1 snow kit for stage 1 vrt (builtgti)*

Will it be "safe"? Mmm... sure. Will it allow you to tune it for the entire range of engine operating loads? No, it absolutely will not. That fixed spray volume may be correct for a specific load, but it will be too much or too little for all other load points. On/off control of a water/alky system makes little more sense than on/off (i.e. "all or nothing") fuel injection.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: opinions on stage 1 snow kit for stage 1 vrt (builtgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *builtgti* »_it actually turned out to be a devils own stage 1 kit id like to get the controller for it but i just dont have the funds right now so i was wondering if it would still be safe just to run the stage 1 for now with only a 3gph jet and a 50/50 mix until i get the funds in a month or two for the controller thanks for the replys guys any help is good help

You can do this with success to a certain degree, if boost level is kept relatively low; I ran this way for a while after I first installed my system several years ago. The trick is low boost though, as the point at which injection would need to activate will be much closer to your peak boost/load than it would with a high boost setup, and your peak fluid requirement will be much less as well.
With a smaller window of boost levels at which the system will be operational, and a smaller peak fluid requirement, the "all or nothing" approach will create somewhat less of a too much/too little issue. As boost levels are increased however, along with peak fluid requirement, the too much/too little issue worsens proportionally; if you're injecting just enough at peak conditions, you're likely injecting way too much during boost ramp-up, or setting the activation point way too late in the boost curve in an attempt to avoid issues lower in the boost curve.
If you're going to go this route for a while at low boost, the best you can do is tune it for your worst-case requirements for injection via activation point, nozzle sizing, and injection pressure. Your engine will tolerate a fairly wide range of water/alcohol to fuel ratios without giving you issues (i.e. misfire/power loss). As Scott noted however, ultimately a controller will be the way to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## builtgti (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: opinions on stage 1 snow kit for stage 1 vrt (BLSport)*

yeah after those two anwsers im just gonna wait for a controller thanks again guys that was a huge help


----------

